# YouTube menus not working



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

For the past 2 days, on my Roamio Plus running the original UI, I can't get to the menus in YouTube. The menu bar is to the left of the main window. Usually, pressing the left arrow with the cursor on the first video in any row goes into the menu, but nothing at all happens when I do it now. I can move left and right among the videos on a row, and I can move up & down between rows, but I can't get past the 1st video into the menu.

I've tried other keys, like Rewind, Skip, the colored keys, etc., just in case Google changed the key, but nothing works. The up key when on the first row (which IIRC went to Search in a previous YouTube version) does not work, either.

Anyone else seeing this?

ETA: I did a restart from the Help menu, and it did not fix it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its the Left arrow from the circle. 

Be sure to check the battery, use new too.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Its the Left arrow from the circle.
> 
> Be sure to check the battery, use new too.


Yes, I know. Like I said - no problem moving left & right along the rows, or on any TiVo screens.


----------



## MarshaL305 (Mar 11, 2015)

joelkfla said:


> Yes, I know. Like I said - no problem moving left & right along the rows, or on any TiVo screens.


Same problem here, I started a similar thread somewhere else on this forum.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Works for me on Roamio.


----------



## H4RRY (Mar 18, 2020)

I am having this same problem. Worked fine when I last used it a week or two ago (?). Today I can't get to the menu bar on the left. I have a Roamio OTA box.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I have Roamio basic model and it is still works.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> I have Roamio basic model and it is still works.


Original UI or New Experience?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TE3


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

H4RRY said:


> I am having this same problem. Worked fine when I last used it a week or two ago (?). Today I can't get to the menu bar on the left. I have a Roamio OTA box.


Same here basic Roamio TE3.


----------



## H4RRY (Mar 18, 2020)

Update: I contacted Tivo support about this today. Long story short - after about 45min of troubleshooting (reinstalling the app, rebooting the Tivo, restarting my router), they said they would escalate it to their engineering team. I will apparently get an email when there is any news.
They had questions about my router - I have AT&T fiber (Pace router) in case that is a common factor among those seeing the problem (?)

Also, FWIW - twice I stumbled upon some combination that would allow me to access the left menu - but once that happened, I could not get back to the right. For example, I could select "Search" but then I couldn't get back to the right half of the screen to actually use the onscreen keyboard.
I'm not sure what the combination was... it involved scrolling all the way to the right on one of the "recommended" rows of videos - then scrolling up and down - then going back to that row and scrolling all the way back to the left, and boom - I was then stuck in the menu bar.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

H4RRY said:


> Update: I contacted Tivo support about this today. Long story short - after about 45min of troubleshooting (reinstalling the app, rebooting the Tivo, restarting my router), they said they would escalate it to their engineering team. I will apparently get an email when there is any news.
> They had questions about my router - I have AT&T fiber (Pace router) in case that is a common factor among those seeing the problem (?)
> 
> Also, FWIW - twice I stumbled upon some combination that would allow me to access the left menu - but once that happened, I could not get back to the right. For example, I could select "Search" but then I couldn't get back to the right half of the screen to actually use the onscreen keyboard.
> I'm not sure what the combination was... it involved scrolling all the way to the right on one of the "recommended" rows of videos - then scrolling up and down - then going back to that row and scrolling all the way back to the left, and boom - I was then stuck in the menu bar.


Good!

I had called Support yesterday, and the rep said they hadn't heard about it prior, but would look into it.

I didn't ask them to troubleshoot it, because I believe the app is supplied by Google, and just plopped onto the TiVos. I just wanted to prod TiVo into contacting Google about it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My fix was to use my Roku.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> My fix was to use my Roku.


I don't have one of those, but I have the TiVo linked to my YouTube account, so I can do a search or whatever on my laptop, and play the videos on the TiVo. If they ever become unlinked (which has happened in the past), I'll be out of luck if I can't access the menu.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

joelkfla said:


> I don't have one of those, but I have the TiVo linked to my YouTube account, so I can do a search or whatever on my laptop, and play the videos on the TiVo. If they ever become unlinked (which has happened in the past), I'll be out of luck if I can't access the menu.


It sucks that YouTube changed the app, but I could use my Blu-ray, Fire TV or TV also.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

It's been fixed! (for me)


----------



## SDB2151 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m still having this problem. What was the fix?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

SDB2151 said:


> What was the fix?


Sledgehammer.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

SDB2151 said:


> I'm still having this problem. What was the fix?


I did nothing. It just started working again.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

SDB2151 said:


> I'm still having this problem. What was the fix?


Streaming sticks, modern TVs, the list is endless.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> Streaming sticks, modern TVs, the list is endless.


Those aren't fixes, they're replacements. Buying new hardware doesn't fix the TiVo.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Good luck with that.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> Streaming sticks, modern TVs, the list is endless.


Not to mention, anything but Tivo is likely to have a more modern/updated app.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

joelkfla said:


> I did nothing. It just started working again.


Very curious what they, or you, did. I have the same problem with my Tivo Roamio for the past few days. No way to get over to the left hand vertical menu bar! So no way to search, or access my subscriptions. I also tried resetting the Tivo with no help.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Very curious what they, or you, did. I have the same problem with my Tivo Roamio for the past few days. No way to get over to the left hand vertical menu bar! So no way to search, or access my subscriptions. I also tried resetting the Tivo with no help.
> View attachment 47561


I really have no idea. It just didn't work for about a week, then started working. I had assumed they pushed a new version of the app, but maybe not.


----------



## H4RRY (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine is still not working - I just tried all the tricks (restarting, disabling & re-enabling the app) but no change. 
I'll keep an eye on it and update here if it starts working.

Of course there are many other ways to stream YouTube - but that's not the point. Tivo is my main box I watch through. 
YouTube on Tivo has worked great for years, but is only recently broken for me.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

H4RRY said:


> Mine is still not working - I just tried all the tricks (restarting, disabling & re-enabling the app) but no change.
> I'll keep an eye on it and update here if it starts working.
> 
> Of course there are many other ways to stream YouTube - but that's not the point. Tivo is my main box I watch through.
> YouTube on Tivo has worked great for years, but is only recently broken for me.


Exactly! I really liked the Tivo YouTube user interface. Now it's broken! I'm hoping somebody knows how to fix this.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There is no way to fix it..... until it updates itself.


----------



## Brian... (Apr 4, 2020)

My Roamio OTA started doing this today. The remote key function which no longer works with the YouTube app works with other apps. Hopefully a fix for the YouTube app is on someone's radar for a speedy fix.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

H4RRY said:


> Of course there are many other ways to stream YouTube - but that's not the point. Tivo is my main box I watch through.
> YouTube on Tivo has worked great for years, but is only recently broken for me.


You really don't know what you're missing, such as the joys of faster video navigating, instant playback, easy skip-around etc. I never knew how bad the experience on Roamios was (with constant 'Loading...' screens, painful FF/REW etc.) until I got modern hardware to run apps.

It's cheap enough, do it.


----------



## ColdnFrosty (Jan 26, 2011)

Same here. Stopped working for me yesterday. Cannot access the left nav bar. 


Brian... said:


> My Roamio OTA started doing this today. The remote key function which no longer works with the YouTube app works with other apps. Hopefully a fix for the YouTube app is on someone's radar for a speedy fix.


----------



## Ray King (Apr 5, 2020)

Same here for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## KantorCathy (Apr 6, 2020)

YouTube has announced that it will reduce streaming quality for users around the world. March 24, 2020. 
I'm not sure if this is when I lost the ability to scroll right and search for a video. One fix was to clear cache but couldn't figure out how to do this. Still looking for a way to fix.


----------



## KantorCathy (Apr 6, 2020)

Follow up to last post, I went to another TV with a Tivo Mini and was able to use search. This means it's not a Tivo or Youtube problem. It's probably a cache problem on my main Tivo which I use Youtube frequently???


----------



## MarshaL305 (Mar 11, 2015)

KantorCathy said:


> This means it's not a Tivo or Youtube problem.


It is a Tivo or YouTube problem... Tivo has had more than one notice of the problem as has YouTube...
I have done multiple full power shutdowns, restarts and reconnect to the Tivo service. The problem still persists only on the main box.
I suspect there is a slightly different version of the app between the two, unfortunately I cannot get to see the version of the app on the main box since I can't get to the Settings/About menu in the main box.


----------



## ColdnFrosty (Jan 26, 2011)

joelkfla said:


> I did nothing. It just started working again.


Still not working here.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Fails with TE3. Works with TE4.


----------



## KantorCathy (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't know how to check for TE3 or TE4 but mine definitely is an older system. So why did my Youtube allow search up until a few weeks ago(?) is still the question. Is the answer that Tivo is not supporting TE3 anymore? Has anyone been successful in getting this resolved? Just asking, thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can tell if you are on TE3 or TE4 by going to System Information and look at the Tivo software version, v20.7 (TE3) or v21 (TE4).
Also, the menu backgrounds are blue in TE3 and black in TE4.

My Roamio in TE3 still works in YouTube to access the left side menu.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KantorCathy said:


> I don't know how to check for TE3 or TE4 but mine definitely is an older system. So why did my Youtube allow search up until a few weeks ago(?) is still the question. Is the answer that Tivo is not supporting TE3 anymore? Has anyone been successful in getting this resolved? Just asking, thanks.


If you run down the options on the left, there is one that will show you the version. I have several, but they all start with 202004xx, so the app has recently changed. Menu on top is an older version.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> but they all start with 202004xx


web_20200407_00_RC00


----------



## KantorCathy (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks JoeKustra, Mine is a TE3 for the main TIVO Roamio Box. 
Did I miss something though?
Why did I lose the capability to use the menu on YouTube a few weeks ago? I can say that these last few months I fell in love with YouTube and have used it more than Streaming, Netflix, and Hulu. Kills me that I am limited on what I can watch via the TV/Tivo/YouTube to only what videos are chosen for me. I want to surf.....LOL.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

KantorCathy said:


> I fell in love with YouTube and have used it more than Streaming, Netflix, and Hulu.


FYI, these are all streaming services.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KantorCathy said:


> Thanks JoeKustra, Mine is a TE3 for the main TIVO Roamio Box.
> Did I miss something though?
> Why did I lose the capability to use the menu on YouTube a few weeks ago? I can say that these last few months I fell in love with YouTube and have used it more than Streaming, Netflix, and Hulu. Kills me that I am limited on what I can watch via the TV/Tivo/YouTube to only what videos are chosen for me. I want to surf.....LOL.


YouTube changed their app. I haven't documented the details, but one version has the menu on the top and one on the side. For the one on the side, TE3 has lost the ability to get there. TE4, as you probably know, has changes in the Left and Back button which may or may not be related. While I used to use my TE3 Roamio to watch the YouTube pieces of Last Week Tonight and Real Time (no HBO sub), I have a few other devices that can be used. All are just one button away.


----------



## KantorCathy (Apr 6, 2020)

Called TiVo Support to try and get a resolution.
Tech Support had me (1) go to Settings & Messages, Network Settings, Change Network Settings, get a new IP address, then (2) prompt a TiVo Service Connection. Afterwards asked me to try and see if this made the YouTube Menu (left) work and nothing changed.
She looked it up and came back with TiVo is aware of this problem, it has affected other clients, and are working on fixing it. No case number or recognition that someone will contact me.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Here are there "known" issues: Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## KantorCathy (Apr 6, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> Here are there "known" issues: Tivo Customer Support Community


Got it. Have any suggestions where to report "my issue".


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KantorCathy said:


> Got it. Have any suggestions where to report "my issue".


My preference is twitter, but it may just end up with them giving you a phone number to Asia. But:
Tivo Customer Support Community pick your poison.


----------



## MarshaL305 (Mar 11, 2015)

It's working again!
YouTube Roamio
App version web_20200407_00_RC00
Device TV(Platform_Detail_STB),TiVo/TCD84000/BCM7429B0/0,oPERA(36.0.2128.0),bcm7429B0(20.7.4B.rc3-848-6),


----------



## drew68 (Mar 2, 2010)

My tivo developed this issue today. I have a keyboard hooked to mine and i can't get to that menu with the keyboard either. i was using the tivo app and suddenly a Tivo hard restart and when it all rebooted the access to that side menu is gone. After rebooting it a 2nd time I came here too see if anyone else had the problem. Clearly i'm not the only one.


----------



## KantorCathy (Apr 6, 2020)

YouTube is working! I was able to scroll left and choose a subscribed video! YAY Thank you TIVO for fixing this.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

It stopped working for me two days ago, and still doesn't work. TE3 on a Roamio Basic being used OTA only.


----------



## H4RRY (Mar 18, 2020)

It started working for me! - This after a month of being broken.


----------



## KantorCathy (Apr 6, 2020)

What I'm seeing is that Tivo has a problem with YouTube not working on some devices. When we call Tivo support, they can't fix the problem on the phone but say they will report the problem. Sound like 2nd tier support receives the request and needs to reboot our Tivo's to enable YouTube to work properly. This can take about 7-10 days to see results.

Would like to see Tivo acknowledge this problem as KNOWN ISSUE THAT WILL BE RESOLVED UPON REQUEST (MAYBE EVEN SHOW IT AS KNOWN ISSUE ON THEIR FACT PAGE WITH STEPS TO REPORT FOR RESOLUTION) so we have confidence that our Tivo products will work properly shortly. Thanks.


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine worked last night and this morning was broken. It sounds like I have TE3 since my menu's on the left.

I've tried rebooting and unplugging. Is it for sure we all need to call them now? Or are they working on something. I'm a bit confused still.

Thanks.


----------



## KantorCathy (Apr 6, 2020)

SallyC said:


> Mine worked last night and this morning was broken. It sounds like I have TE3 since my menu's on the left.
> 
> I've tried rebooting and unplugging. Is it for sure we all need to call them now? Or are they working on something. I'm a bit confused still.
> 
> Thanks.


Call them, the people you talk to won't be fixing it but will probably pass your info on to the right techs. It could take 7-10 days though. Understand, I am like you and only am coming to this conclusion based on my experience. I really think you do need to call to eventually have it working. Good Luck.


----------



## KantorCathy (Apr 6, 2020)

MikeBear said:


> It stopped working for me two days ago, and still doesn't work. TE3 on a Roamio Basic being used OTA only.


Mike, I think you need to call Tivo support and report this issue and ask them to report it. Mine started working again but took 7-10 days. I don't think they have a software fix for this and those people we call in to can't fix it. They need to put in a report then upper tier support will adjust your Tivo to work. Hope this helps.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

KantorCathy said:


> Mike, I think you need to call Tivo support and report this issue and ask them to report it. Mine started working again but took 7-10 days. I don't think they have a software fix for this and those people we call in to can't fix it. They need to put in a report then upper tier support will adjust your Tivo to work. Hope this helps.


Thanks, it's called in and I have a case number.


----------



## ColdnFrosty (Jan 26, 2011)

Well the solution appears to be using a double-click of the left and right keys to get into and out of the left nav bar.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

ColdnFrosty said:


> Well the solution appears to be using a double-click of the left and right keys to get into and out of the left nav bar.


Hummm, I got it to work once, but not again. There's some other component involved, maybe timing of the presses? I got to the left menu with a slower double-press after trying multiple times, and scrolled down to "Library", but it won't now let me go right to "Watch Later".

UPDATE:
Ok, go into Youtube, and QUICKLY before the Home screen completely fills out, hit the LEFT arrow twice FAST. It'll then go to the Lefthand menu.

Same for right arrow. Scroll down to whatever you want, say Library, and quickly hit RIGHT arrow twice FAST before it's all rendered on the screen.


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

THIS WORKS!!

I did the left arrow x2 fast before the home screen loaded and got to the menu. 

Thank you!


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

mine isnt working either... same problem. roamio. using the left circle button, it does not move to the left... it will go up, down, and right.... and only after you move right once, can you move left once. you can not access the let menu bar...


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

MikeBear said:


> Hummm, I got it to work once, but not again. There's some other component involved, maybe timing of the presses? I got to the left menu with a slower double-press after trying multiple times, and scrolled down to "Library", but it won't now let me go right to "Watch Later".
> 
> UPDATE:
> Ok, go into Youtube, and QUICKLY before the Home screen completely fills out, hit the LEFT arrow twice FAST. It'll then go to the Lefthand menu.
> ...





tough joe said:


> mine isnt working either... same problem. roamio. using the left circle button, it does not move to the left... it will go up, down, and right.... and only after you move right once, can you move left once. you can not access the let menu bar...


Joe, try the steps in the above quote. That works for me everytime now, until they get the real fix. Here, I'll repost it:

UPDATE:
Ok, go into Youtube, and QUICKLY before the Home screen completely fills out, hit the LEFT arrow twice FAST. It'll then go to the Lefthand menu.

Same for right arrow. Scroll down to whatever you want, say Library, and quickly hit RIGHT arrow twice FAST before it's all rendered on the screen.


----------



## WxBoy (Apr 18, 2020)

Reported this via chat and was told it was a known problem.
Kevin John (2:55:25 PM):We apologize for the inconvenience this caused you. We are currently working on getting this fixed. Once we have updates of the resolution, you will be notified via phone or e-mail. Thank you for your patience.
Kevin John (2:55:44 PM):I am now going to escalate this case to our higer team for further investigation.​


----------



## SDB2151 (Dec 31, 2012)

MikeBear said:


> Joe, try the steps in the above quote. That works for me everytime now, until they get the real fix. Here, I'll repost it:
> 
> UPDATE:
> Ok, go into Youtube, and QUICKLY before the Home screen completely fills out, hit the LEFT arrow twice FAST. It'll then go to the Lefthand menu.
> ...


We're having the same problem, but the update solution didn't work. How "fast" should it be? Thanks for the help.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Mine still isn't working either. I'll try @MikeBear suggestion and chat with Tivo to log the issue for my box.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

SDB2151 said:


> We're having the same problem, but the update solution didn't work. How "fast" should it be? Thanks for the help.


As fast as you can, TWO quick clicks of the left arrow button next to SELECT as soon as you get into Youtube, and the home screen just starts coming up.


----------



## ColdnFrosty (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like they fixed it.


WxBoy said:


> Reported this via chat and was told it was a known problem.
> Kevin John (2:55:25 PM):We apologize for the inconvenience this caused you. We are currently working on getting this fixed. Once we have updates of the resolution, you will be notified via phone or e-mail. Thank you for your patience.
> Kevin John (2:55:44 PM):I am now going to escalate this case to our higer team for further investigation.​


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

ColdnFrosty said:


> Looks like they fixed it.


Just tried it, and you are right, it's back to working for me! However, I didn't get any reply to my case to report that they fixed it. Thanks.


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine started working again a couple days ago. Still working!


----------



## Brian... (Apr 4, 2020)

As of 4-24-20 my TIVO YouTube app is back to working correctly. Thanks for the fix.


----------



## KantorCathy (Apr 6, 2020)

Follow up on this issue: Known since March, got annoyed enough to call in April 5th, tech didn't acknowledge this as a "known problem" and wanted me to do a couple of resets. Asked them to send it to tech support. Resolved remotely April 15th. May 1st received an email from Tivo saying they resolved my issue. Took two weeks to send this email, LOL.

For anyone experiencing the problem where you can't easily go left to menu, search, etc. the solution is not reboot, not reset, but to call in and report the issue. These people will not fix it right away. They need to give create a case number to real technical support to adjust your personal box remotely.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KantorCathy said:


> They need to give create a case number to real technical support to adjust your personal box remotely.


Case number: Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## KantorCathy (Apr 6, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> Case number: Tivo Customer Support Community


You know, they didn't give me a case number during my call and didn't email me a case number. I didn't have much faith that this would be addressed. Surprisingly they did follow up and correct my equipment remotely. It would have been nice to have a system in place to report this properly. I love my Tivo system, we have had it for years.


----------

